# Cerwin Vega CVHD-12S Subwoofer Trouble



## tridy (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello.
I have recently purchased the Cerwin Vega CVHD 5.1 systems and I was trying to set it up together with my Onkyo 606 AV Receiver. The problem is I never managed the subwoofer to work.

So, I have CVHD-12S powered subwoofer that has:
1) HI-LEVEL INPUT L+R connectors + and -
2) HI-LEVEL OUTPUT L+R connectors + and -
3) LINE IN (for RCA jacks)
4) VOLUME control
5) LOW-PASS FREQ control
6) 0/180 PHASE switch
7) STANDBY indicator red/green

here is the picture of the connection:


after it did not work with the a/v receiver, I tried to test just the subwoofer. What I did was I connected my MP3 player to the LINE IN and that, as far as I understand should make the subwoofer produce the base sounds. Which it did not.

after that I tried to connect 2 speakers to the HI-LEVEL OUTPUT and it should have sent the sound to the speakers and subwoofer but none of them produced any sound.

The STANDBY indicator shows green, meaning that the sound goes in properly.

I tested all the cables and they are alright. Again all 5 speakers work perfectly from the AV Receiver but as soon as I connect them to the subwoofer, nothing happens.

As far as I understand, connecting the MP3 player to the LINE IN should make it produce the base already which is not happening. Am I right? Do I know for sure that this is the faulty subwoofer?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Have you tried connecting the "Sub Out" from the 606 AV Receiver to the "LFE In" on the subwoofer?


----------



## tridy (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes, that is the first thing I have tried: to connect *PRE OUT SUB WOOFER* from 606 AV Receiver to *LFE IN* on the subwoofer (with the RCA cable) - no sound.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Can you verify that the "Sub Out" is working on the 606? Last night I watched "The Incredible Hulk" DVD. No sound from the Subs. I checked all my settings and they were good. The DVD's default sound was 2 channel stereo. I changed it to 5.1 and all was good. My point is to check everything there is to find out where the problem is, don't assume it's the sub that's not working.


----------



## tridy (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.

1. I tried the audio settings from 606, then Audisey setup with the microphone and that did not find the sub. No sound from sub. On Bad Boys II all 5 channels worked but sub.
2. I tried to connect the MP3 player to line in of the sub and still no sound.
3. The sub speaker never produced any type of noise -- background or when I switch the songs on MP3 player or when I turn it off. Not a single beep.

I am pretty sure the sub with just MP3 player plugged into the sub's LINE IN should make it produce base.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

One last test. Hook the left and right front speaker wires from the 606 to the left and right "high level inputs" on the Sub amp. If no sound from the sub then you know the sub is the problem.


----------



## tridy (Dec 14, 2008)

yep, tried that as well already:

606 speakers (Front Left, Front Right) output > sub HIGH LEVEL INPUT
sub HIGH LEVEL OUTPUT > speakers

sound is going to the speakers but the sub is sooooo silent


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Sounds like a warranty issue.


----------



## tridy (Dec 14, 2008)

just wanted to let you know that the subwoofer was replaced and now it works perfectly.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for the update. Glad to hear you are now up and running.


----------

